# Spontaneous Potential Log



## راشد البلوشي (22 ديسمبر 2007)

This application to explain how the SP is created in the formation & wellbore & how it is measured










for downloading just go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/58276284a597f2​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*SP Log*

Now with Presentation of SP Log.. hope everyone ll understand and get benefit from it and i already kept the link to download the software of SP Log
​


----------

